# Church Recommendations in Montreal



## Brian Garrison (Apr 17, 2018)

Hi Folks,

I’m a concerned parent of a 17-year old son who will be attending university in Montreal this fall. I’m having difficult in locating a solid, reformed church there. He is currently a member of an OPC church in Portland, ME. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Praying 1


----------



## TylerRay (Apr 17, 2018)

Since he's going to Montreal, I expect he speaks French. There's an ERQ church in Montreal: http://stjean.erq.qc.ca/fr. There's also an RPCNA that meets about 45 minutes away: http://www.rpcmontreal.org/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brian Garrison (Apr 17, 2018)

TylerRay said:


> Since he's going to Montreal, I expect he speaks French. There's an ERQ church in Montreal: http://stjean.erq.qc.ca/fr. There's also an RPCNA that meets about 45 minutes away: http://www.rpcmontreal.org/



He actually does not speak French. Any other suggestions?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cedarbay (Apr 17, 2018)

Brian Garrison said:


> He actually does not speak French. Any other suggestions?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brian, welcome and so good you are here. I am happy to pray for your son in the coming months. The pastor's voice message is in both English and French. He may be a good contact to make.


----------



## TylerRay (Apr 17, 2018)

Brian Garrison said:


> He actually does not speak French. Any other suggestions?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 The RPCNA church that I linked to is an English-speaking congregation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brian Garrison (Apr 17, 2018)

TylerRay said:


> The RPCNA church that I linked to is an English-speaking congregation.



Thanks, Tyler! Very much appreciated!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerRay (Apr 17, 2018)

Brian Garrison said:


> Thanks, Tyler! Very much appreciated!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're very welcome.


----------



## Brian Garrison (Apr 17, 2018)

Cedarbay said:


> Brian, welcome and so good you are here. I am happy to pray for your son in the coming months. The pastor's voice message is in both English and French. He may be a good contact to make.



Thank you so much!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake (Apr 17, 2018)

The only NAPARC churches I see in the general area are the RPCNA congregation and two ERQ congregations. Most of the churches seem to be French speaking. I'd probably try to at least talk to the pastor of the ERQ church in town for recommendations if he can't get to the RPCNA congregation.

I looked a bit more and you might could take a chance on First CRC (unclear how much this congregation is in step with the CRC at large): http://montrealcrc.org/index.htm

I also found a Southern Baptist church that seems Calvinistic: https://renaissancemtl.com/ (there are some Reformed Baptists, but they're French speaking)

Lastly, I found a PCC congregation that describes itself as Evangelical and Reformed, but it still looks quite different from an OPC congregation from its web site: http://montrealpresbyterian.com/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brian Garrison (Apr 17, 2018)

Jake said:


> The only NAPARC churches I see in the general area are the RPCNA congregation and two ERQ congregations. Most of the churches seem to be French speaking. I'd probably try to at least talk to the pastor of the ERQ church in town for recommendations if he can't get to the RPCNA congregation.
> 
> I looked a bit more and you might could take a chance on First CRC (unclear how much this congregation is in step with the CRC at large): http://montrealcrc.org/index.htm
> 
> ...



Thanks, Jake!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Hart (Apr 17, 2018)

Jake said:


> Lastly, I found a PCC congregation that describes itself as Evangelical and Reformed, but it still looks quite different from an OPC congregation from its web site: http://montrealpresbyterian.com/



I would be careful with the PCC. There might be a few somewhat more conservative congregations within the denomination, but as a whole the PCC is very liberal and deteriorating further.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santos (Apr 19, 2018)

Jake said:


> The only NAPARC churches I see in the general area are the RPCNA congregation and two ERQ congregations. Most of the churches seem to be French speaking. I'd probably try to at least talk to the pastor of the ERQ church in town for recommendations if he can't get to the RPCNA congregation.
> 
> I looked a bit more and you might could take a chance on First CRC (unclear how much this congregation is in step with the CRC at large): http://montrealcrc.org/index.htm
> 
> ...




On the website to the PCC congregation there is a "Pastoral Letter" from "Rev." Karen Horst posted. I would definately avoid this group.
1Timothy 2:12

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ray (Apr 19, 2018)

Might want to check out the United Reformed Churches website for nearby churches near Montreal. Not familiar with the cities.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Hart (Apr 19, 2018)

Santos said:


> On the website to the PCC congregation there is a "Pastoral Letter" from "Rev." Karen Horst posted. I would definately avoid this group.
> 1Timothy 2:12



That's the PCC for you. They went very liberal a long time ago.

I actually attended their seminary for one semester, but I didn't much care for the heresy being espoused there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

